# Hello from Franklin, NC



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Hello all!
My name is Darren and i'm a new beekeeper located in the mountains of Western North Carolina. I started 2 colonies on May 1st from nucs. After installing them in 8 frame deep bodies, added a medium on top with foundation which both have drawn out and queen laying in, so took off feeder yesterday and added 1 honey super to both. They are doing outstanding in less than a months time! Glad to have found this forum!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum it is very addicting, but also loaded with great information for people learning like you and myself.


----------



## Robee (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome Darren,
Sounds like your new bees are taking right off.
I have been camping in Franklin. The kids loved the mining at Rose Creek so much we had to return on another vacation. Years later, they still look at the old pictures and happily talk about how much fun it was.
Myself, I have just as much fun with my bees.
Robee


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, we used to spend our family Summers with a few days in Franklin. Since your queen likes to move up so quickly, I guess you will be putting an excluder under your honey super.


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome, we used to spend our family Summers with a few days in Franklin. Since your queen likes to move up so quickly, I guess you will be putting an excluder under your honey super.


Yes, they both have an excluder now. I just put the supers on last thursday without inspecting. So Sunday I decided to take a better look to make sure I wasn't taking off the feeders to early. And the first medium I added on top of the deep had some frames of honey, or for that matter sugar syrup, but looked a little dark to be sugar syrup. Only capped over in small areas. Didn't venture down into the deep since I saw eggs and brood in both hive's mediums. Since it had only been a few days, not much done in the supers, one hive had started drawing some wax, the other one hadn't really. Maybe just a little. But I had baited both with one frame from the other medium with honey. So I'm gonna take a look this weekend and probably check the deep as well to make sure it's not getting honey bound or pollen bound. Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome and good job.


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

yamahawg welcome, you seem to be on top of things,good going.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Hello Yamahawg! I am located down here in Lumberton, NC ! Love our mountains! I just joined as well so we'll be seeing (reading) each other around here! By the way, If you or anyone else can explain to me how to get this site to upload photo's from PhotoBucket, please let me know! I just built a beautiful Kenyan TBH and cannot load the photo's to share! Good Luck with the bee's!


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Never mind my last post. I got my head out of my back side and figured the pic posting out....finally!


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

hello from kannapolis,nc


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

One hive is doing outstanding. Checked yesterday and uncapped brood and eggs in deep, and in medium all but 2 outside frames are capped brood both sides, tight pattern, honey at top, 2 outside frames almost solid honey. They are slowly drawing and storing in the super above this.
Checked the other one today, as got shut down early yesterday by surprise rain. Same deal in the honey super, but the medium brood box seems to be honey bound. A few small areas of capped brood where there wasn't honey being stored. And AGAIN got shut down by sudden rain storm! So didn't even make it into the deep on this one. I hope she has more room to lay down there. Was going to switch some of them medium frames with all that honey with some of the frames they are drawing out in the super, but rain came to quick. Hopefully will have time to do this tommorow before having to go to airport for trip to Texas for a wedding. But after today's inspection, as short as it was, It was clear to see the meaning of honey bound. Kind of weird how one hive seems to have it going like it should and the other one is just slamming honey in them frames!


----------

